# Canon 580 EX ii Lock-Release not working



## silversurfer96 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi... I have a two years old 580 EX ii... Over the weekend, I was taking pictures and when done, I tried taking it off the camera. Press the release button and normally, then I can slide it to the left to release it so that I can smoothly pull it out of the camera hot shoe. I pressed the button and then noticed that the lock release slider wasn't moving. Normally, I hold the camera on my right hand and then use the left hand to do it. I noticed a tension. I tried again... What? It wouldn't move. I then hold down the camera against the floor, left hand on the flash, right hand on pressing the release button. Still didn't move. After a while, I was able to get it off. I was confused. I put it away.

10 minutes later, my wife wanted additional pictures. I put it back on. Putting it goes fine. When done, I couldn't take it off again. I struggled with it after some times, and managed to take it off. That was on a 5D3.

Next day, I tried the flash on my 7D. Took two shots with it. Then tried taking it off. This was worse. It was like it was super glue onto my 7D. After numerous attempt, I got it off.

Anyone has experienced this behavior? Up unitl now, I have no issue with it and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2012)

You can replace the hot shoe assembly, it's 4 screws and a quick-connect plug. Search eBay for " 580ex ii replacement foot".


----------



## silversurfer96 (Dec 27, 2012)

Neuro,
You are a life-saver. I contacted Canon Service Repair yesterday and they quoted me for an original estimate of $200. I don't have any membership with Canon. Once I sent in the flash and they have done a full evaluation, then they can provide a more concrete estimate, but based on what I told them, $200 is the going rate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to help.


----------



## MotownJG (May 26, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> Hi... I have a two years old 580 EX ii... Over the weekend, I was taking pictures and when done, I tried taking it off the camera. Press the release button and normally, then I can slide it to the left to release it so that I can smoothly pull it out of the camera hot shoe. I pressed the button and then noticed that the lock release slider wasn't moving. Normally, I hold the camera on my right hand and then use the left hand to do it. I noticed a tension. I tried again... What? It wouldn't move. I then hold down the camera against the floor, left hand on the flash, right hand on pressing the release button. Still didn't move. After a while, I was able to get it off. I was confused. I put it away.
> 
> 10 minutes later, my wife wanted additional pictures. I put it back on. Putting it goes fine. When done, I couldn't take it off again. I struggled with it after some times, and managed to take it off. That was on a 5D3.
> 
> ...



I have the same problem, only I cannot get it off the hotshoe at all. Just will not release.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2013)

I've always hated that lock button arrangement, even with it working, its a pain.

Before ordering a replacement part from ebay, call Canon parts. 

Ebay sellers often just buy from Canon and mark up the price. I've even done that, sort of. When my Vitamix needs a gasket, its as cheap to buy three or six due to the shipping, so I sell the extras on ebay for enough to get one free. They get snapped up immediately.


----------

